# Starship Troopers in Central MA



## dpetroc (Jun 23, 2005)

Looking to see if anyone will be interested in joining a soon-to-be forming Starship Troopers rpg in the Worcester area.  The game debuts next week, but I've seen enough in the previews and from the miniatures game to know it will be great.  Looking to game this about once a month.  

Anyone interested?


----------



## dpetroc (Jul 5, 2005)

Okay -- I've had the game for about a week, demo-ed it at Origins, and the new Starship Troopers is AWESOME!  No experience with the game needed -- though D20 experience will help.  Anyone interested in trying something a bit new? C'mon and kill bugs!


----------

